# Where Can I Find Peat In Canada?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't find filter peat anywhere!!! Anyone know where i can find?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

pretty ironic bc my peat moss bag says 100% canadian. But u should be able to find some at a garden place or even a home develope place.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you looking for peat pellets from a lfs or just peat so you can bag yourself?

For just peat i got some at home depot (2.2cu ft bag for a few bucks). I don't use it with my aquariums but you should be able to find bags of just peat at some hardware or garden center.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been looking at my lfs's and can't find any.Am i suppose to disinfect the peat i'll get from home depot? I'm assuming peat IS peat no matter where it comes from??


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've pondered this same question.

You can buy loose peat at garden stores for a fraction of the price of peat pellets from the lfs... but I've opted to not use it because I'm not 100% sure what's all in it.
I know the peat pellets (as expensive as they are) are totally safe for my fish.

I use tons of peat in my filters, it really improves the water quality and the fish really seem to thrive in the tannins.
Their colors are more pronounced, they sparkle and seem overall healthier.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> I've pondered this same question.
> 
> You can buy loose peat at garden stores for a fraction of the price of peat pellets from the lfs... but I've opted to not use it because I'm not 100% sure what's all in it.
> I know the peat pellets (as expensive as they are) are totally safe for my fish.
> ...


I agree. The only ones i found so far are the eheim pellets witch are very expensive. I'm thinking of running another filter of just bio and peat.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The thing with alot of aquarium products is they are just repackaged cheap products sold for 10X the price. Aquarium silicone for example isnt anythign special it just costs 10x the price becasue people know its safe yet there is nothign special about it.

If your concered id just drop some peat in a jar and test it. Just make sure you are getting peat and not peat mixed with stuff. Ive seen farily reasonably priced boxes of peat pellets at big als.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

have you guys consider using almond leaves if your trying to get the black water effect or lowering your ph


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1rhom said:


> I've pondered this same question.
> 
> You can buy loose peat at garden stores for a fraction of the price of peat pellets from the lfs... but I've opted to not use it because I'm not 100% sure what's all in it.
> I know the peat pellets (as expensive as they are) are totally safe for my fish.
> ...


I agree. The only ones i found so far are the eheim pellets witch are very expensive. I'm thinking of running another filter of just bio and peat.
[/quote]

I've found the Magnum 350 canister to be perfect for this application.
Fill the center media 'cage' with peat pellets and then simply slip the blue fiber 'sock' over the outside and you've got some effective mechanical filtration combined with a large amount of peat through which the water to circulate.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> The thing with alot of aquarium products is they are just repackaged cheap products sold for 10X the price. Aquarium silicone for example isnt anythign special it just costs 10x the price becasue people know its safe yet there is nothign special about it.
> 
> If your concered id just drop some peat in a jar and test it. Just make sure you are getting peat and not peat mixed with stuff. Ive seen farily reasonably priced boxes of peat pellets at big als.


How do you test it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> The thing with alot of aquarium products is they are just repackaged cheap products sold for 10X the price. Aquarium silicone for example isnt anythign special it just costs 10x the price becasue people know its safe yet there is nothign special about it.
> 
> If your concered id just drop some peat in a jar and test it. Just make sure you are getting peat and not peat mixed with stuff. Ive seen farily reasonably priced boxes of peat pellets at big als.


How do you test it?
[/quote]

Just with a test kit and common sense to make sure its not rotting and making somethign foul right away. Its not going to be 100% effective obviously but if your buy what says 100% peat and you try it in water to see its efefct and make sure you dont see anything detrimental chances are it will be fien for fish.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> have you guys consider using almond leaves if your trying to get the black water effect or lowering your ph


Where can i find almond leaves?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1rhom said:


> have you guys consider using almond leaves if your trying to get the black water effect or lowering your ph


Where can i find almond leaves?
[/quote]

Typically on almond trees.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Check online for them though i think oliver lucanus may sell them.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Check online for them though i think oliver lucanus may sell them.


Thanks.


----------

